# Help with bow hunting



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

I have hunted since i was little but never bow hunted. My 13 year old son is interested in bow hunting. Can you guys help with any info about who to call/see/go shop, names or numbers of reputable guys? I would like to get him a bow for x-mas, but don't have the first clue as to what i need to get him started...


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Go see the guys at Santa Fe archery and take your son with you so that they can find a bow that fits him. I know it won't be a surprise that way but the most important thing in archery is that your equipment fits you. Good luck you might be creating a monster bow hunting is very addictive.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

T_rout said:


> Where do you live?


Dickinson


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure if Viking archery is still on 59 but they were a good bow shop.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

tc hardhead said:


> Go see the guys at Santa Fe archery and take your son with you so that they can find a bow that fits him. I know it won't be a surprise that way but the most important thing in archery is that your equipment fits you. Good luck you might be creating a monster bow hunting is very addictive.


Thank you. It doesn't have to be total suprise, but i have heard it is important to have your gear fitted for you to make the most out of it...i.e. unlike fishing where if can cast a reel you can fish...stankiate the info


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

tc hardhead said:


> Go see the guys at Santa Fe archery and take your son with you so that they can find a bow that fits him. I know it won't be a surprise that way but the most important thing in archery is that your equipment fits you. Good luck you might be creating a monster bow hunting is very addictive.


This is good advice


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

When he starts to practice, do it in short sessions, don't let him get tired and create bad form, this is the worst thing that happens to beginners


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Santa Fe archery


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Archery Country in Austin is a great outfitter. Might be a little far for you though. But if you're ever in the area, check em' out. They sat me up with a bow and all the fixins, sighted me in at an initial range of 20 yards on their indoor range, and have a great variety of products reasonably priced. Glad you're getting him into it!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

*Santa FE Archery*

Santa FE Archery +++


----------



## homer75 (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't go to the big box store thinking they can help you.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Swing by a good bow shop and try out a few bows. There are some youth bows that can be adjusted as he continues to grow.


----------

